# Wife in hiding in the UAE (Whereabouts Unknown)



## lonegunner (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

I was working in the UAE since 2006 and after my marriage brought my wife over to Dubai.

Things turned sour between us and on a weaker moment of mine, had me kicked out of the UAE by purposefully defaulting on a loan that we had both agreed to some terms on, whilst I was out of the country.

She now lives there, having abandoned her son as well, oblivious of the damage she has done to both my son's life and mine.

She happily shuns her responsibilities as a mother in favor of the joys of a life abroad.

She is a respondent to several cases against her in India but neither the courts nor am I able to serve her notices as her whereabouts in the UAE are unknown. She has taken a lot of pains to keep her current location hidden.

By claiming ignorance of the (un)served notices, she keeps fleeing from the law.

As of the moment, we're still not divorced (as she won't turn up in court as she can't be served notices)

Does anybody know if the wife can take on work (in the UAE) without an NOC from her husband?

I know of a story where an English lady was jailed because her husband refused to acknowledge that he had giver her permission to work but in that case the husband was in the UAE as well.

Can the DNRD help?, 

The Indian consulate is of no use and steps to invoke the Ministry of External Affairs in India to help trace her are in progress but will take time as the case is primarily civil in nature.

Do I have any other way out of finding out where she is?

My questions specifically:

1. Can I complain to the DNRD that she is working without my permission or an NOC from me? or is an NOC / Permission not required if the husband is out of the country?.

2. Can I get details of her employer by furnishing her passport details to DNRD?

3. If I do manage to find out her employer, can the HR of the concern be of any use?

Appreciate comments from any PROs / AFOF of a PRO / Immigration official.

Thanks in advance

A


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If a company has sponsored her, I don't think she needs an NOC to work. That's only required if a wife is on her husbands sponsorship.

To find her you'd actually need to go and give her details to the police here.

I'm not sure of the laws in India, but elsewhere both parties are not required in court for a divorce, you can divorce someone in their absence.


----------



## lonegunner (Jan 5, 2013)

Many thanks for your response.

My son is with my in-laws and the the crazy laws (no pun) that govern this place require my wife to be present for the child custody case.

Very rarely are custody cases decided Ex-Parte (without the other party) as Judges are very reluctant to disturb the status-quo especially when it comes to minor children and their place of residence and they'd rather let sleeping dogs lie.

Weird but true !!

On this topic, it might interest you to know of a case, I read, where after the death of the mother, the father of a child, left the child with the neighbors and went to find work elsewhere.

He comes back after a year and asks for his child back and the neighbors refuse. The courts rule that it is better for the child to be brought up by the neighbors as not to disturb the status - quo as it might affect the mindset of the child.

amazing!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

That is crazy as surely they'd do what is best for your son and automatically give you full custody given the circumstances. *sigh* I feel for your situation. I honestly don't know what to suggest, apart from going to the authorities here for help with your situation.


----------

